# ha non ha non pas encore



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

respect à tous mes voyous mes lascars, mes haitiens d'annemasse, mes gangsters savent l'heure qu'il est t'entend ?


ça fait mon 2eme topic qui est verrouillé pendant que je suis pas là, qu'est ce que c'est que ça hein qu'est ce que c'est ? 

ne me poussez pas au crime t'entend !


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

Wesh Gros !

On va surtout te pousser dehors si tu continues cousin.
T'entend ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> mes gangsters savent l'heure qu'il est


 
Trop forts, tes gangsters.
C'est une sorte de super-pouvoir qu'ils ont ou une technique Shaolin qu'ils auraient appris en zonzon ?
'tain, comment ça pose ton gang, ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> haitiens d'annemasse



Marrant comme ces deux mots placés ensemble font que ça en devient ridicule...

pardon.. que ça ne fait pas qualité germaine...


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> respect à tous mes voyous mes lascars, mes haitiens *d'annemasse*



le site étant suisse, ont applique les méthodes de l'UDC 

sinon un français plus classique et courtois aide beaucoup a ce faire aider


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le site étant suisse, ont applique les méthodes de l'UDC
> 
> sinon un français plus classique et courtois aide beaucoup a ce faire aider


 
mon français est tellement haut de gamme qu'il ne peut pas etre meilleur que ceci t'entends ? 

mes topics ont été verouillés lachement une fois que j'étais parti voila :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> mon français est tellement haut de gamme qu'il ne peut pas etre meilleur que ceci t'entends ?
> 
> mes topics ont été verouillés lachement une fois que j'étais parti voila :mouais:


Ok, alors :





> *M*on français est tellement haut de gamme*,* qu'il ne peut pas *ê*tre meilleur que ceci*,* t'entends ?
> 
> * M*es topics ont été ve*r*rouillés l*â*chement*,* une fois que j'étais parti voil*à.*


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> mon français est tellement haut de gamme qu'il ne peut pas etre meilleur que ceci t'entends ?



Ouais, comme une chiasse, mais par la bouche quoi...


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> mes topics ont été verouillés lachement une fois que j'étais parti voila :mouais:



Lâchement ?
Mais non. C'est juste que les modérateurs ne sont pas en permanence devant leur forum.
Ils ont une vie, t'entends.

Alors forcément, quand tu nous fais l'honneur de venir poser ton flow sur le fofo, ils sont pas toujours là. T'as vu.


Par contre, quand ils passent. Ils checkent le mic, et te colle la vibe sur tes topics pourris.


C'est uniquement dû à ton flow moisi.
T'as vu d'entendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est uniquement dû à ton flow moisi.
> T'as vu d'entendre ?


 
'tain, qualité Mauricette, t'entends ?


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Ben pour un gonze qui manie aussi bien la chiasse verbale tu trouves plus rien à dire?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> respect à tous mes voyous mes lascars, mes haitiens d'annemasse, mes gangsters savent l'heure qu'il est t'entend ?
> 
> 
> ça fait mon 2eme topic qui est verrouillé pendant que je suis pas là, qu'est ce que c'est que ça hein qu'est ce que c'est ?
> ...


Et mon *C*oup *D*e *B*iteoule tu l'entend là


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Son smiley est tellement haut de gamme qu'il ne pourra pas être meilleur que ceci, t'entends ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben pour un gonze qui manie aussi bien la chiasse verbale tu trouves plus rien à dire?


Comme quoi un "flow nucléaire" ne vaut pas un raid de La Horde !...


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Son smiley est tellement haut de gamme qu'il ne pourra pas être meilleur que ceci, t'entends ?


 
voila un jeune fanatique qui sait l'heure qu'il est t'entends ? allez allez reculez


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2009)

Je n'entends pas! Mais c'est pas possible! Je n'entends pas!


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> voila un jeune fanatique qui sait l'heure qu'il est t'entends ? allez allez reculez


Gaffe, tu vas marcher dedans...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> allez allez reculez


Comment veux-tu ? Comment veux-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> voila un jeune fanatique qui sait l'heure qu'il est


 
Ouais.
L'heure de dire au-revoir.

Au-revoir.


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je n'entends pas! Mais c'est pas possible! Je n'entends pas!



Je ne comprend pas.


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un français plus classique et courtois aide beaucoup a ce faire aider


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben pour un gonze qui manie aussi bien la chiasse verbale tu trouves plus rien à dire?





WebOliver a dit:


> Je n'entends pas! Mais c'est pas possible! Je n'entends pas!





Bassman a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas.


Ouais ben, pour ce que ça vaut, hein :



			
				 Roi Heenok a dit:
			
		

> _Pire que nazi
> Exclusivement en BMW, Mercedes ou 2 chevaux
> On vit la vie fume la moquette
> Malgré tout gaillard que je vaux
> ...





			
				 Roi Heenok a dit:
			
		

> À la claire fontaine
> M'en allant promener
> J'ai trouvé l'eau si belle
> Que je m'y suis baigné
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

Le *branleur* est un tambour à friction, instrument de musique classé dans la famille des membranophones.
 Une tige fine est frottée contre une membrane tendue sur un pot et trouée au centre. La membrane vibre au rythme des va-et-vient de la vergette, exactement comme un archet frotte sur une corde. Le pot sert de résonateur.
 Le branleur accompagne souvent les chants par un rythme simple.


source


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est fou, ça... Quand j'étais petit, j'étais très ouvert d'esprit, curieux de tout prêt à écouter mon prochain... Et puis, au fil de la vie je n'ai cessé de croiser des pénibles qui m'ont considérablement érodé l'humanisme et la bonhomie... 

Sauf ces connards de La Horde©, bien sûr :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fou, ça... Quand j'étais petit, j'étais très ouvert d'esprit, curieux de tout prêt à écouter mon prochain... Et puis, au fil de la vie je n'ai cessé de croiser des pénibles qui m'ont considérablement érodé l'humanisme et la bonhomie...
> 
> Sauf ces connards de La Horde©, bien sûr :love:



Je te trouve pourtant encore très urbain, comme être. Et malgré le mur que tu essaies de bâtir entre toi et tes semblables, tu n'arrives point à cacher ce côté féminin qui te rend si sensible.

Ceux qui t'on vu un beau jour (ou était-ce une nuit ?) arpenter l'asphalte avec un poireau dans le fondement (signe de ralliement des membres de la horde©) savent que tu es avant tout un être fragile, et que sous ce physique ingrat se cache un cur.


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

oh soyez sympas avec Roi Heenok, moi je rigole bien plus que d'habitude !


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> oh soyez sympa avoir Roi Heenok, moi je rigole bien plus que d'habitude !




Tu le veux dans "Portfolio" ?!


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu le veux dans "Portfolio" ?!



Yeah, j'veux bien ouvrir un fil sur le tuning ! :style:


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Yeah, j'veux bien ouvrir un fil sur le tuning ! :style:



Ah non, c'est un package : tout ou rien !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je te trouve pourtant encore très urbain, comme être. Et malgré le mur que tu essaies de bâtir entre toi et tes semblables, tu n'arrives point à cacher ce côté féminin qui te rend si sensible.
> 
> Ceux qui t'on vu un beau jour (ou était-ce une nuit ?) arpenter l'asphalte avec un poireau dans le fondement (signe de ralliement des membres de la horde©) savent que tu es avant tout un être fragile, et que sous ce physique ingrat se cache un cur.



Nan mais il va pas commencer à me faire la morale, Yves Duteil Amadéus de La Moque!


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan mais il va pas commencer à me faire la morale, Yves Duteil Amadéus de La Moque!



Loin de moi cette idée farfelue, geek insulaire !

Sinon, sérieusement, j'ai une question à poser à not' bon roi Heenok.
J'ai déplacé le présent sujet de "à propos de macgeneration" vers "le bar" : cela fait-il de moi un gangster ? J'aimerais beaucoup. Et si non, que faut-il faire pour accéder a ce statut enviable ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Loin de moi cette idée farfelue, geek insulaire !



Fais gaffe... Je poste pas très loin de chez toi, là... :style: Wesh!

Jette donc un cil à mon IP meurtrière et tremble sur ton séant, manant!


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai déplacé le présent sujet de "à propos de macgeneration" vers "le bar"


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:

Yeah !... :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai déplacé le présent sujet de "à propos de macgeneration" vers "le bar" : cela fait-il de moi un gangster ? J'aimerais beaucoup. Et si non, que faut-il faire pour accéder a ce statut enviable ?




Arrête, tu es pire que la peste bulbonique, tu ne vas pas te reconvertir dans le braquage de sujets, T'ENTENDS ! :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fais gaffe... Je poste pas très loin de chez toi, là... :style: Wesh!
> 
> Jette donc un cil à mon IP meurtrière et tremble sur ton séant, manant!



Ah, je me disais bien que ces effluves de sanglier dans l'atmosphère n'était pas communes. Toutes les mouches sont décédées, et leurs petits corps reposent sur le dos. Plus un son, le ciel s'est obscurci.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ... que faut-il faire pour accéder a ce statut enviable ?



Ben, tu vas vendre de la drogue devant un commissariat avec la crosse d'un calibre qui dépasse de ton slip, des liasses qui pendent de tes poches et chaudement emmitouflé dans un gilet pare-balles... Wesh! :style:


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, tu vas vendre de la drogue devant un commissariat avec la crosse d'un calibre qui dépasse de ton slip, des liasses qui pendent de tes poches et chaudement emmitouflé dans un gilet pare-balles... Wesh! :style:



Merci beaucoup, mammifère d'outre mer ! J'y vais de ce pas !


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

tiens tiens tiens notre pollueur du fil kelle musique ecoutez vous s'enerve 

il me fait délirer ce gars, j'ai l'impression d'un lobotomisé à la sauce MTV 

allez je m'essaie:
yo mon frère zi va la guerre, fonce dans l'tas, trace ta route yo man

bon je n'y arrive pas, pas crédible, il me faudrait des grosses voitures et des meufs nues :bebe:


ou est ma doudoune pour le clip ?   

roooooh il est refusé par le videur 

 ma quelle surpriiiise


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mammifère d'outre mer ! J'y vais de ce pas !



N'oublie pas de crier bien fort que c'est pour "Surprise surprise", au moment fatidique


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est bon, je me suis habillé. J'ai mis en plus une veste adidas (avec les 3 bandes sur les manches) et une casquette de travers. Je trouve que ca fait plus crédible. J'ai eu du mal à trouver un revolver, alors le voisin m'a prété son fusil de chasse, et à la place du gilet pare balles, j'ai mis un gilet fluo (celui que l'on doit avoir dans sa voiture). Mais j'ai bon espoir : je trouve que je fais déjà très gangster, sapé comme ca. Encore merci !


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

sinon il peut déjà essayer ça :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

T'as trop la classe, The Moque!  :style:


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

Mon bon Amok, l'habit ne fait pas tout

commence par changer ton vocabulaire, veux tu ? 

Imprègne toi de ces bonnes paroles


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est un échec.

Je n'ai même pas eu besoin d'aller au commissariat : au coin de la rue, il y avait une voiture de la police municipale. Il m'ont tout de suite reconnu et voulaient me payer un pastis. Il faut dire que l'été, lorsque je fais des photos de concerts dont ils assurent la sécurité, je leur donne des images d'eux avec les chanteuses et que du coup, je peux me garer où je veux.

En fait, ca les a fait rire. Je suis désespéré.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Si tu veux, il doit me rester une vieille cagoule quelque part, et un pin's du FLN... sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est un échec.
> 
> Je n'ai même pas eu besoin d'aller au commissariat : au coin de la rue, il y avait une voiture de la police municipale. Il m'ont tout de suite reconnu et voulaient me payer un pastis. Il faut dire que l'été, lorsque je fais des photos de concert dont ils assurent la sécurité, je leur donne des images d'eux avec les chanteuses et qu'ils aiment énormément.
> 
> En fait, ca les a fait rire. Je suis désespéré.



Essaye avec: 

"ho, l'enculé, ta soeur elle suce toujours ? "

m'est d'avis que le pastis passera différemment


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu veux, il doit me rester une vieille cagoule quelque part, et un pin's du FLN... sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher...



Une cagoule, pas la peine : j'en ai une avec des oreilles de teckel. Mais le pin's, je veux bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> Essaye avec:
> 
> "ho, l'enculé, ta soeur elle suce toujours ? "
> 
> m'est d'avis que le pastis passera différemment



Je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne le ferait plus !


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

ha non ha non mes lascars, ne singez pas boobah et tous ces homo-rappers, tous ces faux gangsters, un seul style GHETTO ELEGANCE t'entends, cours l'acheter !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

en parlant de singe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> ha non ha non mes lascars, ne singez pas boobah et tous ces homo-rappers, tous ces faux gangsters, un seul style GHETTO ELEGANCE t'entends, cours l'acheter !



Toi, le fake, tu viens pas flooder dans notre beau fil tout neuf!


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> ha non ha non mes lascars, ne singez pas boobah et tous ces homo-rappers, tous ces faux gangsters, un seul style GHETTO ELEGANCE t'entends, cours l'acheter !


Ouais, ouais...  :rateau:


Tu va finir au fond du lac, fringues ou pas...


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

dit moi le roi eunuque, tu t'en rends compte ou pas ? 
nanh ? 
rohhhhhh serieux ?
mais comment tu fais, faut que me dise ou tu te fournis, ça a l'air trop puissant


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

moi j'suis en avance sur tous ces garçons à maman
qui se rebellent et deviennent des rappeurs français
arrêtez d'imiter les Américains
arrêtez de glander, jouer aux farfelus précoces
Le Roi Heenok, le lance-roquettes de ce rap de merde
l'authenticité est née, t'entends ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



agenouillez-vous, devant votre mentor absolu!
qui dégaine et défie situations mortelles 
violence instinctive
je survis même dans la Vallée de la Mort
muni d'un pistolet, comme un matador 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je hisse le drapeau rouge,
tu hisses le drapeau blanc et appelle L'ONU


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

ah ouais quand même 

ça fout les j'tons 

t'imite rien là, t'es sûr ? 

j'en ai les yeux qui piquent, dingue, jamais vu ça auparavant !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> ...
> muni d'un pistolet, comme un matador



Heuuuuuuuu... C'est tes doigts, Kingneuneu...


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuuuu... C'est tes doigts, Kingneuneu...



Pourtant ça fait le même bruit qu'un vrai! :mouais: (pan pan pan!)



Ah c'est pas avec la bouche que ça fait du bruit un vrai?



PS: j'adore les sujets du Roi!  (j'm'abonne à chacune de ses discutions! :love: )


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> Le Roi Heenok, le lance-roquettes de ce rap de merde



une sorte de distributeur de merde en bombe donc


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuuuu... C'est tes doigts, Kingneuneu...


 
tu aimes ça les gros calicos chargés à bloc ? fusils du mississippi, ce n'est pas un jeu t'entends ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

En tout cas, je garde le .gif comme icône pour ma poubelle... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------




Roi Heenok a dit:


> tu aimes ça les gros calicos chargés à bloc ? fusils du mississippi, ce n'est pas un jeu t'entends ?



Et tu viens dire ça à un Corse ; ingénu ?...   


[YOUTUBE]HhcO-KTPL2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> tu aimes ça les gros calicos chargés à bloc ? fusils du mississippi, ce n'est pas un jeu t'entends ?


STOP !... 
Faut arrêter, hein, Monsieur !...
J'ai mal aux côtes, là... :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> STOP !...
> Faut arrêter, hein, Monsieur !...
> J'ai mal aux côtes, là... :modo:



M'en parles pas... J'ai peur de réveiller Pépette qui entame sa sieste, à côté...


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pourtant ça fait le même bruit qu'un vrai! :mouais: (pan pan pan!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rejoins le putain d'groupe social de merde du roi, Jeune Martin, aucun mal ne te sera fait ni à ta maman, http://forums.macg.co/groupes/les-fanatiques-du-roi-heenok.html

cocaïnoraptopic, ROI HEENOK, la nouvelle dépendance, impossible de m'arreter, qu'allez vous faire HEIN ??? qu'allez vous putain d'faire, motards criminalisés en action ça va dev'nir sérieux attention, allez allez


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En tout cas, je garde le .gif comme icône pour ma poubelle...



  


Sinon, tu n'as pas répondu a la question : aimes-tu les fusils du Mississippi ?! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> N'oublie pas de crier bien fort que c'est pour "Surprise surprise", au moment fatidique



Attention quand même car il a la rage en ce moment


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

Les fanatiques du Roi Heenok
Groupe maintenu par Roi Heenok
pour ceux là qui veulent des Ferrari dès l'age de 16 ans, pour ceux là qui veulent des powerbook 17' plaqués or, pour ceux là qui kiffent le son représentatif des nègres de la rive sud.


Ah oui, c'est du lourd, là ! :mouais: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attention quand il même car il a la rage en ce moment



Tu sais, il n'y a pas de honte a avouer que tu as passée la nuit avec Mackinside... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> jouer aux farfelus précoces



"Farfelu" pourquoi pas, par contre "précoce" ce n'est jamais très bon.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

KingLouis a dit:
			
		

> le son représentatif des nègres de la rive sud.



plouf ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu sais, il n'y a pas de honte a avouer que tu as passée la nuit avec Mackinside... :love:



Ce ne sont que quelques tentatives pour parler Ewok, Saigneur


----------



## zosodesbois (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> moi j'suis en avance sur tous ces garçons à maman
> qui se rebellent et deviennent des rappeurs français
> arrêtez d'imiter les Américains
> arrêtez de glander, jouer aux farfelus précoces
> ...



On dirait... Juste une espèce de.... Mauvaise immitation d'un sous Sefyu couplé à un discourt de piètre qualité de Philipe Douste Blazy.... Reprenons donc :

"arrêtez d'imiter les Américains" ===> Change de fringues Direct.

"lance-roquettes de ce rap de merde" ===> Réecoute NTM et retourne à l'école

"l'authenticité est née, t'entends ?" ===> Pas crédible DU TOUT

"agenouillez-vous, devant votre mentor absolu!" Même pas dans tes rèves les plus fous ma grande...

"je survis même dans la Vallée de la Mort" ===> t'es vraiment Fort... Perso je ne survis pas à un seul de tes couplets...

"muni d'un pistolet, comme un matador" ===> Un matador n'a pas de Pistolet Kiki

"Toi Tu rap, moi je te Rip, c'est ce que j'appel le Zip Zap Rap ! Yeah"


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> rejoins le putain d'groupe social de merde du roi, Jeune Martin, aucun mal ne te sera fait ni à ta maman, http://forums.macg.co/groupes/les-fanatiques-du-roi-heenok.html
> 
> cocaïnoraptopic, ROI HEENOK, la nouvelle dépendance, impossible de m'arreter, qu'allez vous faire HEIN ??? qu'allez vous putain d'faire, motards criminalisés en action ça va dev'nir sérieux attention, allez allez


Faudrait mettre des images moins petites, hein !...
Pas sûr que La Moque arrive à distinguer quoi que ce soit avec sa vue qui baisse... 
En même temps, pas sûr qui'l y aie grand chose à voir sur celle-ci...


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

zosodesbois a dit:


> "agenouillez-vous, devant votre mentor absolu!" Même pas dans tes rèves les plus fous ma grande...




Bah moi j'sais pas......  ... C'est tentant quand même!... :sick:


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

zosodesbois a dit:


> On dirait... Juste une espèce de.... Mauvaise immitation d'un sous Sefyu couplé à un discourt de piètre qualité de Philipe Douste Blazy.... Reprenons donc :
> 
> "arrêtez d'imiter les Américains" ===> Change de fringues Direct.
> 
> ...


Ah mais nan !... 
Tu casses not' beau fil, là !...


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> .... bla bla bla ...


et l'école ça va ? plutôt meilleur en français ou en maths ? pas trop dur le soir de ranger sa chambre ?


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et tu viens dire ça à un Corse ; ingénu ?...


 

respect à tous mes terroristes du maquis, c'est comme euuuuuuh.. à CALVI ! les jeunes sont biens et ont leur propre monde, et ont une estime de soi qui... très forte car ils ont leur propre truc... si tu vois c'que j'veux dire !


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> respect à tous mes terroristes du maquis, c'est comme euuuuuuh.. à CALVI ! les jeunes sont biens et ont leur propre monde, et ont une estime de soi qui... très forte car ils ont leur propre truc... si tu vois c'que j'veux dire !


Dis ça a un corse tu vas voir la réaction

tiens c'est pour toi, parce que tu le veux bien


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


>



T'arrive pas à te payer un appareil photo de plus de 0,0005 MégaPixels avec ton business international?


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

zosodesbois a dit:


> t'es vraiment Fort... Perso je ne survis pas à un seul de tes couplets...


 
allez allez mes blancs crachez c'feu sur ce fil !!!

j'vous sens j'vous sens mes cousins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand t'en a marre de la street life, quand tu veux calotter sur la bouche d'un ptit martin, crache ton feu mon étudiant avec le sac à dos rempli de bouquin allez allez !!!
han han !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Dis ça à un corse, tu vas voir la réaction :bebe:


*

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*



  


Nan, allez, sans déconner... C'est le double pseudo de qui, hein Amok ?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2009)

Estomak?

T'as changé de style pour pas qu'on te reconnaisse, c'est ça?


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Dis ça a un corse tu vas voir la réaction


 
lorsque je fait une entrevue avec Jean-Jé, et qu'il dit "t'entends, I Muvrini !"
tu comprends le respect commence à t'être dans l'maquis...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Estomak?
> 
> T'as changé de style pour pas qu'on te reconnaisse, c'est ça?



Nan... L'aut' museau de tanche, il aurait pas pu s'empêcher de mettre des pré-socratiques dans ses couplets...


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> l(...) "t'entends, I Muvrini !"
> (...)


Arrête !...
Il va s'étouffer de rire, l'insulaire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> lorsque je fait une entrevue avec Jean-Jé...



Il est mort il y a plus d'un an...  Et là ÇA continue à faire du ménage dans son entourage...


----------



## Cybry (30 Octobre 2009)

<pleure de rire>
Dites, c'est dans la section jeu qu'il fallait le mettre ce fil : faites un énorme fake et essayez de deviner qui est derrière, non  ?
Moi je suis fan ! Encore !


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan, allez, sans déconner... C'est le double pseudo de qui, hein Amok ?...



l'software de la putain d'modération il est muet, T'ENTEND !

Il est muet, comme un p"tain d'carpe en Trabant sur les IP, t'Entend !

alors disparais dans la maquis t'EN-putain'd'TEND !



(on arrive pas à savoir si c'est jptk ou webo, en fait  )


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est mort il y a plus d'un an...  Et là ÇA continue à faire du ménage dans son entourage...


 
REP fils


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> REP fils



Vérification faite : depuis presque 2 ans jour pour jour... Comme le temps passe ; et nous ne sommes que de passage... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------




yvos a dit:


> (on arrive pas à savoir si c'est jptk ou webo, en fait  )



JPTK est assez con pour nous faire ça :love:
En même temps, l'Helvète joufflu et AESsophile a posté dans son groupe...


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vérification faite : depuis presque 2 ans jour pour jour... Comme le temps passe ; et nous ne sommes que de passage...


 

j'ai plus de résistance qu'un morceau de diamant pur importé d'Angola, wéé wéé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.roi-heenok.com/forum/images/smilies/heenok_mouais.jpg


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> j'ai plus de résistance qu'un morceau de diamant pur importé d'Angola, wéé wéé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en doute pas, ma paupiette...


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

han han kess tu m'raconte jeune martin ? 

JPTK n'est pas affilié à mon clan de gorilles mafia, encore moins motard criminalisé, laisse le jouer dans son coin avec sa maman, woué woué pour moi vous etes tous dans le meme panier, t'entends ?


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> han han kess tu m'raconte jeune martin ?
> 
> JPTK n'est pas affilié à mon clan de gorilles mafia, encore moins motard criminalisé, laisse le jouer dans son coin avec sa maman, woué woué pour moi vous etes tous dans le meme panier, t'entends ?




Bon, Fab'Fab t'arrête un peu, là  

Pose ton balai et va boire une tisane !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

KingLouis a dit:
			
		

> à mon clan de gorilles



décidément, t'aimes bien les singes ...


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> pour moi vous etes tous dans le meme panier, t'entends ?



C'est a cause du crane de patochman que tu sors çà? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Bon, Fab'Fab t'arrête un peu, là
> 
> Pose ton balai et va boire une tisane !



C'est peut être bien ces conos de Parigots qui postent à 8 mains depuis leur terrasse... Ils avaient rencard à midi, ces pourceaux...


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est peut être bien ces conos de Parigots qui postent à 8 mains depuis leur terrasse... Ils avaient rencard à midi, ces pourceaux...



mais c'est clair bordelu 

Oh, Bassman, cela suffit maintenant ! Tu poses ta casquette et tu baisses le son !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Rhââââââ les crevures! :love:


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé avec l'IP d'inscription


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé avec l'IP d'inscription



et ? balances pour voir ?


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> et ? balances pour voir ?



naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, t'ENTEND !  

t'as rien fait pour le putain d'mériter, t'ENTEND


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

les choses se passent à fond, les connexions avec la rue, le Roi Heenok, t'entends? Gangster & Gentleman, ça s'passe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------




yvos a dit:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, t'ENTEND !
> 
> t'as rien fait pour le putain d'mériter, t'ENTEND


 
yvos c'est pas une putain d'balance de merde t'entends ? respect mon jeune fanatique, bientot cet euro sera à toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> yvos c'est pas une putain d'balance de merde t'entends ? respect mon jeune fanatique, bientot cet euro sera à toi



C'est vrai que le Franc Suisse ne vaut plus rien.


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> yvos c'est pas une putain d'balance de merde t'entends ? respect mon jeune fanatique, bientot cet euro sera à toi



t'as que cela???

pas bon business mon tocard, t'ENTEND?

j'peux te filer des basses besognes??? Genre une liste de membres?


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> et ? balances pour voir ?



viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

Hè Roi Heenok, tu penses quoi de ces cul blanc de rapeurs français qui pensent que t'es qu'un mongol qui devrait retourner dans sa poubelle ? Eux ils passent pas sur MTV en attendant, tu crois que la jalousie les anime ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> t'as que cela???



Tu sais que la beuz c'est pas fait pour toi, sinon le sténopé sera ton roi.


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

révélation - 5


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> j'peux te filer des basses besognes??? Genre une liste de membres?


 

*y a pas d'probleme t'entends ? ya pas d'probleme*

on vient régulariser avec des pompeux remplis à pleine capacité
attention les mecs de la Rive Sud en action, rap sérieux
on opère avec ou sans silencieux, le jour ou la nuit
on vous assassine et après on vous balance en bas du pont
pa pa pa pa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.roi-heenok.com/forum/images/smilies/bypp140z.gif


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé avec l'IP d'inscription




Tu vois, quand tu veux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Hè Roi Heenok, tu penses quoi de ces cul blanc de rapeurs français qui pensent que t'es qu'un mongol qui devrait retourner dans sa poubelle ? Eux ils passent pas sur MTV en attendant, tu crois que la jalousie les anime ??



Heuuuuuuuuu... T'énerve pas, ma sucrette ; c'est un fake...


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> *
> pa pa pa pa *


*


ça me rappelle autre chose du rap mielleux à souhait


révélation -4*


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Hè Roi Heenok, tu penses quoi de ces cul blanc de rapeurs français qui pensent que t'es qu'un mongol qui devrait retourner dans sa poubelle ? Eux ils passent pas sur MTV en attendant, tu crois que la jalousie les anime ??


 
tous ces ptits pédés ils pesent rien sur la balance, ils ont jamais meme pas passé un seul jour en prison, t'entends ?


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu vois, quand tu veux !



j'en ai chié


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

quoi ? c'est fini alors ?


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> tous ces ptits pédés ils pesent rien sur la balance, ils ont jamais meme pas passé un seul jour en prison, t'entends ?



ta prison c'est ton cerveau 

révélation -3


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

Bon, bon, bon.
Je vais faire sobre.

Au début, il m'amusait.

Ensuite, on a bien rigolé.

La Horde©, les autres ont débarqués, plein de conneries sont passé.

Maintenant ; faut dire je digère après un déjeuner en charmante compagnie (Ponk, Craquou, Khyu, gKat et Fab) ; il commence à me fatiguer.

Il y a fort à parier que d'ici la fin d'après midi, il me fatiguera sérieux le nioub gangsta plastique d'Annecy.
J'ai le bouton Ban sous la main, j'appuyerai dessus sans hésiter.


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon, bon, bon.
> Je vais faire sobre.
> 
> Au début, il m'amusait.
> ...



'atttttttttttttttend :love: 

ba pourquoi vous m'invitez pas ?  ???


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> pa pa pa pa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le bruit du pistolet à doigts! :love:


Magnifiquement réussi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Maintenant ; faut dire je digère après un déjeuner en charmante compagnie (Ponk, Craquou, Khyu, gKat et Fab) ...



Pince les cuisses à la grenouille de ma part...


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

En fait j'ai craqué.

Multipseudo, byebye.


----------



## Nus prod. (30 Octobre 2009)

ouais Bassman, attends un peu, il est mignon, il apprend à parler et à faire des phrases construites du style "on vous assassine et après on vous balance en bas du pont".

C'est choux, non ?


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait j'ai craqué.
> 
> Multipseudo, byebye.



t'as quand même pas banni le double pseudo de Tou-putain d'maï !!!!???????????



Terrorris !


----------



## Nus prod. (30 Octobre 2009)

noooooooooooooooooooon, pas le bouton Ban, pas le bouton Ban ! 

ooooohhhhh......
Le monstre, il l'a fait....


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

rôoooooooooo mais c'est pas vrai ! C'était vendredi, quoi ! 

Maintenant, on est condamnés à attendre des actus d'IDuck sur Sarkozy ou des photos de Mamyblue pour finir la semaine !

Je ne vous remercie  pas !


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon, bon, bon.
> Je vais faire sobre.
> 
> Au début, il m'amusait.
> ...



Alors là, bon, je dois dire que ça un fait un moment que je voulais te le dire, parce que bon, hein.

ICI C'EST PAS TON FORUM.
TU LAISSES LES MODOS DU BAR BANNIR LES CONNAUDS DU BAR ET TU VAS BANNIR DANS TON FORUM OU PERSONNE NE POSTE.

LÀ!
NOMÉALORS.




C'EST VRAI QUOI, BASSMAN, AVEC SON SENS DE L'HUMOUR AUSSI PLEIN QU'UNE HUITRE ET SA PATIENCE D'EJACULATEUR PRÉCOCE, IL VIENT TOUJOURS NOUS GONFLER A BANNIR DES GENS QU'IL A PAS LE DROIT DE BANNIR.
T'ES PAS SUPERMODO, BORDEL !

:MAD: :MAD:


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

exactement !


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> rôoooooooooo mais c'est pas vrai ! C'était vendredi, quoi !
> 
> Maintenant, on est condamnés à attendre des actus d'IDuck sur Sarkozy ou des photos de Mamyblue pour finir la semaine !
> 
> Je ne vous remercie  pas !



Voilà c'est ça... mortifère quoi, bien que j'aime bien Iduck


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Ah là là là là... Tout prend toujours de ces proportions, ici...


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors là, bon, je dois dire que ça un fait un moment que je voulais te le dire, parce que bon, hein.
> 
> ICI C'EST PAS TON FORUM.
> TU LAISSES LES MODOS DU BAR BANNIR LES CONNAUDS DU BAR ET TU VAS BANNIR DANS TON FORUM OU PERSONNE NE POSTE.
> ...



1- Les Multipseudos sont interdits sur ces forums.

2- Je suis parfaitement calme.

3- Les blagues de JPTK sont toujours d'un très bon goût.

4- On ne m'insulte pas comme ça. Je t'assure que tu vas le regretter mon cher et tendre JPTK.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> :MAD: :MAD:



désenclenche la touche Majuscule, Ducon!


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

parce que tu m'as pas traité de con peut-être ? C'est toi qui m'insulte et après tu viens faire la morale, ridicule...


----------



## Cybry (30 Octobre 2009)

Z'êtes pas drôle les gars, au moins le roi Enoch lui, il me faisait pisser de rire... <s'enfuit>


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

calmez vous mes lascars de Paris, mes cambrioleurs de Bruxelle, mes terroristes de La Balme de Sillingy, gardez votre sang froid mes fanatiques, le Roi Heenok reste le chef executif de cette baraque de merde t'entends ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





allez allez retournez faire des euros, HAN HAN !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Z'êtes pas drôle les gars, au moins le roi Enoch lui, il me faisait pisser de rire... <s'enfuit>



Hep hep hep!... Reste là! T'es le double pseudo à qui, toi ?...


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

tout n'est pas perdu


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

Ah ouais&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> révélation -3



euuuuh, ya pu de -2 ?

j'étais en plein dans le suspens moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> tout n'est pas perdu



On dirait qu'il a trouvé son infirmière.


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

mais ouais mais carrément, quoi ! Tu commences à flipper Bassou


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> euuuuh, ya pu de -2 ?
> 
> j'étais en plein dans le suspens moi...



nan, là on est repassé à +3 :rateau:


----------



## Dead head (30 Octobre 2009)

Diantre ! Avant de parcourir tout ce ramassis de bile putréfiée, je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'il y avait des gus qui pouvaient avoir une vie si intéressante.


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Diantre ! Avant de parcourir tout ce ramassis de bile putréfiée, je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'il y avait des gus qui pouvaient avoir une vie si intéressante.



avant l'arrivée de Roi Heenok, tu veux dire?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Diantre ! Avant de parcourir tout ce ramassis de bile putréfiée, je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'il y avait des gus qui pouvaient avoir une vie si intéressante.



Mais tu sais bien qu'on t'envie, toi... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> mes terroristes de La Balme de Sillingy,!



Et pour Saint Jorioz et Cran-Gevrier, t'as quelque chose aussi Roi de la Kouille?


----------



## Roi Heenok (30 Octobre 2009)

à tous mes lascars numériques, *seul Steve Job que je respecte t'entends ?* un appel depuis mon i-phone 3GS en or 22 carats, conversation anglophile seulement, d'un clic de souris il me débanni, ensemble on rit on fume la mari, voila c'est fini


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> voila c'est fini



la bonne nouvelle que voilà


----------



## Dead head (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> [Bla bla beurk] *t'entends ?* [Bla bla beurk]



Non.

Articulez, mon ami, ARTICULEZ.


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> rôoooooooooo mais c'est pas vrai ! C'était vendredi, quoi !
> 
> Maintenant, on est condamnés à attendre des actus d'IDuck sur Sarkozy ou des photos de Mamyblue pour finir la semaine !
> 
> Je ne vous remercie  pas !




Ah non, ouf on a topic entrée/plat ou plat/dessert :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ils avaient rencard à midi, ces pourceaux...


Oui, et c'était sympa comme tout   



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pince les cuisses à la grenouille de ma part...


Oui, tous nous lui avons pincé les cuisses  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> ensemble on rit on fume la mari, voila c'est fini


 
_Au pays_
_de heenok_
_comme dans tous les pays_
_on s'amuse, on fume, on rit_
_il y a des méchant et des gentils_

_Mais pour sortir des moment difficiles_
_avoir des fanatiques, c'est très utile_
_(enfin... Au moins un..._
_Ah..._
_Bon._
_Tant pis)_
_avoir ne serait-ce qu'un fanatique, ce s'rait utile_
_un peu d'germaine, deux ou trois "t'entends"_
_c'est la vie de Heenok_

_Mais il rêve et il s'imagine_
_tout les jours en rapant_
_qu'il est une pointure, qu'c'est pas qu'd'la frime_
_Qu'il est pas qu'un gros toto navrant_

_Pour chasser sa petitesse_
_Il pète plus haut qu'ses fesses_
_Il fait des pas-rimes_
_toujours moisies_
_c'est Heenok_
_Hee-hee-nok !_


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Bon alors qui est ce double pseudo qui a foutu le bronks ?
parce qu'un yoman qui poste en disant anglophile, cela sent la trahison par la culture sous-jacente


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Octobre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Bon alors qui est ce double pseudo qui a foutu le bronks ?
> parce qu'un yoman qui poste en disant anglophile, cela sent la trahison par la culture sous-jacente


Mon premier n'est pas rien&#8230;
Mon deuxieme n'est pas un toit mais c'est joli tout de même&#8230;
Mon troisième est un répulsif particulier&#8230;

Mon tout est gonflant&#8230;


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mon premier n'est pas rien
> Mon deuxieme n'est pas un toit
> Mon troisième est un répulsif particulier
> 
> Mon tout est gonflant



un instant, je vais chercher de la codéine, je reviens


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

Tout Plancher Morora ? :mouais:

Non, non : c'est pas lui !


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mon premier n'est pas rien
> Mon deuxieme n'est pas un toit mais c'est joli tout de même
> Mon troisième est un répulsif particulier
> 
> Mon tout est gonflant


'tain, c'est nul cette charade !...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Octobre 2009)

Moi je joue pas, je sais d'où il poste.


----------



## Nephou (30 Octobre 2009)

Roi Heenok a dit:


> respect à tous mes voyous mes lascars, mes haitiens d'annemasse, mes gangsters savent l'heure qu'il est t'entend ?
> 
> 
> ça fait mon 2eme topic qui est verrouillé pendant que je suis pas là, qu'est ce que c'est que ça hein qu'est ce que c'est ?
> ...



ce _topic _te sert, en gros, à râler ? Ben ce nest pas le lieu pour ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h15 ----------

jaime bien débarquer après la bataille ça me fait de la lecture pour mes nuits blanches


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

Ah te voila, toi ! La Pomponette !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Octobre 2009)

voui :rose:


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est maintenant que tu reviens? Et le pauvre Pompon, dis, qui s'est fait un mauvais sang d'encre pendant ces trois jours ! Il tournait, il virait, il cherchait dans tous les coins...


----------



## Nephou (30 Octobre 2009)

:rose: et moi pendant ce temps là, avec mon chat de gouttière... Un inconnu, un bon à rien, un passant au clair de lune&#8230;

:rose:


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

Plus malheureux qu'une pierre, il était... Il miaulait 'Benjamin' dans les arrière cours....


----------



## Nephou (30 Octobre 2009)

Je ne saurais même pas dire ce qu&#8217;il avait de plus que toi&#8230;


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2009)

Rien, si ce n'est qu'il sent le voyou et le cuir, le pot d'échappement et l'aventure...


----------

